# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Error message while contacting staff

## corientalis

Hello,

I have a small problem. I got an automatic error message after I wanted to contact Frog Forum staff throught the "Contact Us" button. Anyway, I would like to ask if is it possible to submit a care and breeding article, and hence the error message who should I ask/send materials to directly?

----------


## Lynn

Hello,

Sorry!
I will check it out and report it!

In the mean time, if you have a problem any moderator will be happy to help.

Here is the link with the information necessary to submit your care article:
Care Sheet Proposals

Best, Lynn

----------


## corientalis

Hi,

Thank you! I just found that thread a day ago, and posted the article material there.

----------

